# Programmas / Software >  no AVI uz DVD

## kurlander

Vai kaads man var izstaastiit.
vai ir iespeejams konverteet filmas no AVI formaata uz DVD formaatu?
 Lai kompii kacaataas filmas vareetu skatiities uz DVD pleira?

Ja var, kaa to dara?

----------


## Farads

Uzspied google "AVI to DVD converter" un tev izmetīs veselu sarakstu ar programmām. Man te vienreiz arī vajadzēja un es izmantoju Allok AVI to DVD SVCD VCD Converter. Sanāca tā neko.

----------


## Kavacky

Normāli DVD pleijeri arī kaut kādus izplatītākos kodekus saprot. Tā ka mierīgi parastus AVI var bliezt pa taisno matricās un blenzt uz TV ar pleijeri.

----------


## kurlander

nevienu normaalu uzlaustu konverteri neatradu.

vai kaasds ir saskaaries ar 8,5Gb DVD matricaam?

----------


## marizo

No dažādiem PC video formātiem uz DVD var pārkodēt ar:
1. Ulead DVD MovieFactory
http://www.ulead.com/dmf/runme.htm
2. Sony Vegas 
http://www.sonymediasoftware.com/pro...egasfamily.asp
Abi softi laikam neprata ierakstīt DVD-RW matricas, tādēļ arī neko neierakstīju. Bet pārkodēt var ar abiem.
Vēl, iespējams, varētu derēt Adobe Premiere..
"Zāles" arī ir atrodamas.
8,5 GB DL DVD matricas esmu redzējis un arī ierakstījis tajās filmas *.avi un/vai *.mpg formātos..  ::

----------


## marizo

Pameklē šeit:
http://www.phazeddl.com/

----------


## karlis62

Vislabak NERO Recode. Tas ari parveido DVD-9(8,5 Gb) uz DVD-5(4,7 Gb).

----------


## kurlander

> Vislabak NERO Recode. Tas ari parveido DVD-9(8,5 Gb) uz DVD-5(4,7 Gb).


 no kurienes kacaat?

----------


## karlis62

> Vislabak NERO Recode. Tas ari parveido DVD-9(8,5 Gb) uz DVD-5(4,7 Gb).
> 
> 
>  no kurienes kacaat?


 http://fano.lv/details.php?id=18682

----------


## kurlander

citos trakeros nav?  (pārbaudīta)

šijā netieku iekšā

----------


## karlis62

http://www.danger.lv/details.php?id=20778

----------


## kurlander

> http://www.danger.lv/details.php?id=20778


 saki laba versija?
gļuku nav?

----------


## karlis62

Parbaudits gan uz XP gan uz Vista

----------

